# Best 3 way on the market. Or 4 way.



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

I have lotta chickweed and my dad has creeping Charlie. And others. Clover.


----------



## kclyki02 (May 13, 2019)

TZone for those weeds


----------



## moedank (Sep 10, 2019)

Q4 Plus


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

moedank said:


> Q4 Plus


I agree Q4 plus is the best 4 way. It will get all broadleafs plus crabgrass and sedges. Use caution on fine fescues in high temps.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Jconnelly6b said:


> moedank said:
> 
> 
> > Q4 Plus
> ...


I think that is a great point if you have sedges. This publication speaks to how well sulfentrazone treats sedges compared to halosulfuron in products like Sedgehammer. 
https://www.extension.purdue.edu/extmedia/AY/AY-19-W.pdf

If you can tackle sedges while dealing with most of your broadleafs PLUS any crabgrass this is a big win in my book.


----------



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

How about lesco momentum, anyone have good experience with this.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

I use Lesco momentum 4score and it's awesome. I haven't met a weed it doesn't burn down. It's never hurt my fescue. I spot spray with it all year long. No one ever mentions it on here. I mentioned it the other day and it was ignored. Maybe they know something I don't.


----------



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

learningeveryday said:


> I use Lesco momentum 4score and it's awesome. I haven't met a weed it doesn't burn down. It's never hurt my fescue. I spot spray with it all year long. No one ever mentions it on here. I mentioned it the other day and it was ignored. Maybe they know something I don't.


I know, momentum is never talked about. I'm the divided between buying Q4 or momentum they're both about the same price, maybe you can't lose with either or


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

Just got this cheaper Tzone in the mail I am anxious to try.

https://www.atozlawnsupply.com/products/triad-tz-select?currency=USD&variant=33068348997720


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Rucraz2 said:


> Just got this cheaper Tzone in the mail I am anxious to try.
> 
> https://www.atozlawnsupply.com/products/triad-tz-select?currency=USD&variant=33068348997720


This looks like the best deal out there for any and all winter/spring/fall weeds. Only thing it wont get is the summer annual grass ie crabgrass.

I like the triclopyr in this one for added control of wild violet which is one of the tougher weeds to kill.


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

Jconnelly6b said:


> Rucraz2 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got this cheaper Tzone in the mail I am anxious to try.
> ...


Kinda what I thought. I have searched quite a bit for a cheap Herbicide on my acre, as I used to make my own with simple 2-4D and Triclopyr but I always ran out of the Tri quickly. So I am hoping this works.


----------



## cgeorg07 (Jul 25, 2018)

I wanted to do some spot spraying with Q4 Plus - its a lot of spot spray, but not enough for blanket.

I am using a 4 gallon backpack sprayer and get 1 gallon per 1000sq ft in my yard.

Label for Spot Treatment Reads:
Cool Season - Mix 2.6 to 3 oz of this product with 1 gallon of water for treatment of approximately 1,000 sq ft of turfgrass

Does anyone know if I can use the spot rates x 4? So 12oz of Q4 in 4 Gallons of Water


----------



## Bronx (May 3, 2021)

Is there a good 4 way for Kentucky Blue Grass that will not kill it with the weeds if I wanted to do a blanket spray?

I was looking at purchasing Q4 and only spot spraying with it, but am wondering if a safe 4 way exists.

Edit: Google goes a long way. Pretty sure Prodiamine is the answer for my Pre-E and Par for the rest is what I will use. (edited to add this part as this was my initial post but was left out not sure why)


----------



## cleohioturf (Jul 20, 2020)

Prodiamine is pre emergent, it will control future but won't do anything to current weeds.

The mentioned product above, Triad TZ is a 4 way that won't harm KBG as specified rates.


----------



## 2018stanleycup (Mar 31, 2020)

I use 4speed XT, it works well for me


----------



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

Best 3 way?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pi7gwX7rjOw&ab_channel=thelonelyisland


----------



## rjjrmiller (Jun 4, 2020)

Tzone hands down in my opinion.
Or to save $$ your own DIY Tzone by mlixing(all esters) 3 way + sulfentrazone + Triclopyr

Tzone is just so expensive. It sounds like an exaggeration but I paid over $300 for Tzone from www.seedworldusa.com.

I've ordered many times and no single item went over $200 except one Tzone jug over $300. The large size I want to say 2 gallon maybe?
I bought triclopyr too so I usually add it to Speedzone for charlie or violet


----------

